# Skoda Estelle ..... Not Griff Friendly!!!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been keeping an eye on this one recently. The video's are fun - makes a nice noise too.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...%3D50%26fvi%3D1

If the link doesn't work (














) then it's auction nmber is 170080106461

I'm glad there are still people who build & make things like this


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL... I love things like that too, you can't beat a proper street sleepers


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I love this quote from his description

"Please make yourself aware this car is a tough car to drive, but is very rewarding. If you have a long distance to get home in this, I recommend trailering it - its loud, noisy, and nothing short of dangerous.. why I love it so much."

Another way of saying if you drive it home and kill yourself, don't come running to me!









Best regards David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Absolutely Skodarised by that!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I bet thats great fun!!

He needs to be carefull aboout those vids though, although his speedos not in shot, there was something on the news about a bloke videoed himself on a superbike then put it on YouTube and the rozzers nicked him


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

Ever see those Ghost-Rider videos floating round? They're quite entertaining.

As for the Skoda. What a Wankel.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Eh!!


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

http://www.answers.com/topic/mazda-wankel-engine


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can only think of one word

Why?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I can only think of one word
> 
> Why?


I can only thnk of one reply:

Why not?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A bit like a Yao'd Skoda


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> A bit like a Yao'd Skoda


Absolutely


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is brilliant


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I can only think of one word
> ...


Err impending early grave for anyone who drives it for one thing


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


But that's just part of the "buzz" of driving the thing!! Why do people do anything dangerous - engage in extreme sports, ride 180mph superbikes, bungee jump, parachute, base jump etc etc etc etc? It's all part & parcel of the adrenaline rush you get with doing/driving something like this - addictive & very satisfying when you get it right, butt clenchingly exhilarating when you get it wrong!! I remember when I first got behind the wheel of my Lancia Delta Turbo - wheelspin when you want it, bonkers performance with superb overtaking ability, excellent handling - it's definitely very addictive & fun in a big way. It's impractical, stupid & dangerous to do it all the time on public roads though which is probably why track days are so popular


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Vroom vroom!!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmmm, public roads...what a t*at!!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

On a boring, sober note, I bet neither of these idiots has their car insured as modified and hence they are uninsured. Great until they (or whoever else buys the cars and neglects to mention the 200HP engine modification) kill someone.

Keep stuff like this on the track and off the roads.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh God here we go - the moral majority are here







!!

How the hell do you know that he hasn't got it insured for exactly what it is? As for the speeding - well yes very irresponsible but then I suppose that neither of you has ever exceeded the speed limit either?

I've had a ***** day so I'm off before I say something I'll regret - utterly pissed & fucked off.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Oh God here we go - the moral majority are here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is not merely speeding, He is deliberately driving 1200kg of steel in the face of oncoming traffic whilst deliberately testing the limits of his ability to keep the vehicle under control. Personally I hope he wraps it around a lamp-post before he plows into some kids or some poor sod minding his own business and trying to get home to his family. Perhaps you think it's OK to drive whilst pissed as well?

As for being a member of the moral majority, if that means that being someone who is unwilling to deliberately risk maiming or killing innocent people, or condone those who do so then fine, I'm proud to be a member of the moral majority. If you think that people like this guy are acting reasonably then perhaps you'd be willing to line your family up on the pavement in preparation for his next bit of fun.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Incidentally, I do like the rotary engined car that started the thread, my criticism is reserved for ars***les, like the one immediately above my initial post, who practice their drifting techniques on public roads.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

seeing that vid Griff and having seen many of these over the years I was just waiting for one of the drive shafts to snap


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> seeing that vid Griff and having seen many of these over the years I was just waiting for one of the drive shafts to snap


Know what you mean Paul

By rights there should at least be a concrete block ballast in the front boot to keep the nose down

My old green Skoda Estelle 120L by the way took me on a 3 week tour of Scotland including Skye, Mull, Ullapool etc etc without a glitch, with the exception of a 5 min break to regap the points with a med. size screwdriver.

I bloody loved the car and I dont know why for the life of me I sold it. It was as tough as old boots


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er not everyone who builds a silly car is uninsured... Adrian Flux was cheap as chips when I asked them to insure my home made 8 injector Turbo Mk2 Golf Gti 16v (based on the Turbo Technics conversion with a lot of extraness  ).... As Ive mentioned before it was a conservative 210bhp and just brought a smile to your face when driving it.... oodles of torque, it seemed neverending as the car was so light. The car handled well too as it had a huge amounts of mods to suspension, brakes, wheels etc.









But... there is a time and a place and country roads can be utilised, but not when there is other traffic. I was a bit shocked by the video of the European guys antics, not good. shame, im sure its a fun car.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am all for recklessness and risk taking as long as there is no danger to anybody but the driver







I wouldn't say that the driver here was a complete lunatic but yes, there is a time and place. But.................................we were all young once and we all did stupid things without giving regard to others, because we were young, not bad.

BTW my kids still don't use cycling helmets, not because they don't want to but because I have banned them from wearing them, for several good reasons, good enough for me anyway although I have to put with well meaning comments from Uber-parents most weekends.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Uber-parents.


That would be me then. I wear one because I insist Caitlin does. I know your views Mark, I just don't agree









Funny things they say I walked her to school one morning while she was riding a her bike, when we got to school one of the mums (my favorite yummy one too) said "that's a nice helmet Caitlin" she turned round and said "thank you, my dad has got a big purple helmet"

She wasn't wrong my cycle helmet is purple and it is bigger than hers but the look I got from the yummy mummy was priceless


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


Well I almost agree but I try to play it safe most of the time, I don't even like going on those kiddie roller coasters and those tea cups make me really sick


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> That would be me then. I wear one because I insist Caitlin does. I know your views Mark, I just don't agree


My whole family are rebels, outlaw cyclists, none of us wear helmets, we ride on the wild side allright.











pg tips said:


> Funny things they say I walked her to school one morning while she was riding a her bike, when we got to school one of the mums (my favorite yummy one too) said "that's a nice helmet Caitlin" she turned round and said "thank you, my dad has got a big purple helmet"










:lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

unlcky alf said:


> Incidentally, I do like the rotary engined car that started the thread, my criticism is reserved for ars***les, like the one immediately above my initial post, who practice their drifting techniques on public roads.


Sorry about my post yesterday - as I say crap day & all that. No excuse though so Quoll & Unlucky Alf please accept my apologies.

I don't condone dangerous driving - & I hadn't seen the video in the link that Griff posted - but I agree the foreign chap in the tuned Skoda is/was a complete knobber for doing such things on a public road. As for the Mazda engined Skoda a posted a link to well obviously it was being driven fast but he did seem to be in control & have a modicum of sense/consideration when it came to other road users - it just looked like he was having fun to me.

Once again - many apologies & no offence meant









I have heard that the brakes on the Integrale can be a bit marginal & I've heard the same said about those on the HF Turbo that I had - all I can say is that I never had any problems stopping in time & I used to drive the thing quite quickly. I think it's fun to drive fast when circumstances & conditions permit but I don't consider myself to be a speed merchant at all - in fact my girlfriends daughter says that I drive like an old woman - but she's only 18, full of herself & drives like an idiot at times!

I've cycled in to work today (yes I did get piss wet through) so didn't break any speed limits at all today!!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

No offence taken Paul, in fact I should apologise as well. It was not until after I had posted my reply that it occurred to me that you might not have noticed the second vid. and assumed that I was talking about the guy with the rotary engine. Hence my second response, damn this limited edit time







It should have been apparent to me that this might have been the case.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

No worries Alf - I should have checked Griff's link before posting my reply


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

No problem Paul. Besides, I'm as keen on a fast car as the next guy...just not reckless driving. The daft thing is, track access really isn't that expensive - then anyone can have whatever high speed thrills they like without endangering others.


----------

